# Left vs. Right? (The Hidden Tribes Study)



## Creamu (Jun 17, 2022)

In arguements on this forum I often come across left and right points of conflict, when in reality it seems to be that those positions are actually hold by a minority of the american populus. The largest part being people that are politically disengaged.

'America is not split into two tribes, as we're sometimes told. In fact, we've identified seven distinct groups of Americans. These are our Hidden Tribes of America: distinguished not by who they are or what they look like, but what they believe.' (2018)







https://hiddentribes.us/


----------



## Xzi (Jun 17, 2022)

Liberals are not leftists.  That being said, if the only thing liberals and conservatives can agree on is apathy, then they are just as divided as the media or anyone else claims.  The apathy is also baked into the system by design, being that the interests of the working class are not truly represented by either party.  The two party system provides cover to capitalists as they consolidate and monopolize resources right under our noses.  Basically it's just a big farce, and a lot of people are politically disengaged precisely because they can see right through it.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 18, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Liberals are not leftists.  That being said, if the only thing liberals and conservatives can agree on is apathy, then they are just as divided as the media or anyone else claims.  The apathy is also baked into the system by design, being that the interests of the working class are not truly represented by either party.  The two party system provides cover to capitalists as they consolidate and monopolize resources right under our noses.  Basically it's just a big farce, and a lot of people are politically disengaged precisely because they can see right through it.


How do you view the trajectory for this situation?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 19, 2022)

I've come across a similar text. More recent, but showing the same picture: there are at least four ideologies(five if you count apathy) that have a base: socialist-leaning(Sanders), democrats, republican and the Trumpists. I can't really map them to that graph, but two more doesn't surprise me. The percentage spread does, if I'm honest. Though he didn't win, Trump got an impressive turnout in 2020. And that's not just on the two party 'first part the fence' system. Or it's that a blind poll based on policies rather than personalities? 

Either way: the main problem the us has is that it's simply too big to properly campaign for,and the presidency is a media war. You've got to spend good knows how much to just get exposure so enough people know you exist, let alone that you can convince enough you're the best candidate(note: other candidates will drag you down).


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Or it's that a blind poll based on policies rather than personalities?


'Survey participants answered hundreds of questions about many of today’s most important issues and their hopes, fears and concerns for the future. We also aimed to understand _why_ people held the positions they did through a specially designed series of questions that helped us identify people’s *core beliefs* about the world―questions about their identity and the *basic values* and beliefs that influence the way people see the world. By focusing on core beliefs, we illuminated the *hidden architecture* that animates the lives and views of ordinary Americans.'


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 15, 2022)

As you have stated in another thread, the conservatives are just lagging behind.
Obama was once against gay marriage. Now it is a normal position in the "conservative" party.
By slowing down the "progress" the conservatives actually help the progressives by making it more palatable to the populus (frog in boiling water).

I am not judging. It is interesting to observe.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 20, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> As you have stated in another thread, the conservatives are just lagging behind.
> Obama was once against gay marriage. Now it is a normal position in the "conservative" party.
> By slowing down the "progress" the conservatives actually help the progressives by making it more palatable to the populus (frog in boiling water).
> 
> I am not judging. It is interesting to observe.


We are in agreement. Ron Desantis will amplify this by alot. I hope this can be avoided. Because with having the right as a retarded (in the sense of delayed) version of the left puts democracy completly into question.


----------

